# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING Q & A >  6 weeks out - please critique

## thunderin

I am 6 weeks out from my competition and weigh 94kg (206lbs) with height 175cm (5'9"). I know I still look like crap, but I plan to come in at about 88-89kg. 

Any and all comments and suggestions welcome. Please see photos below.

Thank you

----------


## speedtraining

I personally think you look great, no homo..... but what type of competition are you doing and how tall are you?

Speed.

----------


## FireGuy

Your conditioning looks great but you need to work on your mandatories.
Front Double Bi-Spead your lats more, you are concentrating too much on your abs and it's making you appear narrow.
Ab/Thigh- Tuck your elbows in and get rid of that gap, they should be pointing forward right next to your head.
Back Double Bi-You need to open it up further and rotate your arms backwards alot further, remember the judges are below stage level.

----------


## thunderin

> I personally think you look great, no homo..... but what type of competition are you doing and how tall are you?
> 
> Thanks, 175cm.
> 
> Speed.





> Your conditioning looks great but you need to work on your mandatories.
> Front Double Bi-Spead your lats more, you are concentrating too much on your abs and it's making you appear narrow.
> Ab/Thigh- Tuck your elbows in and get rid of that gap, they should be pointing forward right next to your head.
> Back Double Bi-You need to open it up further and rotate your arms backwards alot further, remember the judges are below stage level.


You're exactly right, and that's what he needs to hear. He will do it, and he truly appreciates it. Thanks

****Thunderin is a fictional character, and I am simply his alter-ego. We do not condone nor promote the use of any illegal substances anywhere. This and all Thunderin threads are strictly for entertainment purposes only and should not be followed nor recommended by anyone.****

----------


## ghettoboyd

wow man,impressive. in 6 weeks you should look sick(in a good way)

----------


## thunderin

> wow man,impressive. in 6 weeks you should look sick(in a good way)


Thanks. Will give it the best try possible. 

****Thunderin is a fictional character, and I am simply his alter-ego. We do not condone nor promote the use of any illegal substances anywhere. This and all Thunderin threads are strictly for entertainment purposes only and should not be followed nor recommended by anyone.****

----------


## Panzerfaust

> Your conditioning looks great but you need to work on your mandatories.
> Front Double Bi-Spead your lats more, you are concentrating too much on your abs and it's making you appear narrow.
> Ab/Thigh- Tuck your elbows in and get rid of that gap, they should be pointing forward right next to your head.
> Back Double Bi-You need to open it up further and rotate your arms backwards alot further, remember the judges are below stage level.



BINGO! Nothing else need IMO...the only thing that stood out was your poses.

----------


## thunderin

> BINGO! Nothing else need IMO...the only thing that stood out was your poses.


I have a posing coach who will work with me on weekends.

I really do appreciate the input.

Thanks

****Thunderin is a fictional character, and I am simply his alter-ego. We do not condone nor promote the use of any illegal substances anywhere. This and all Thunderin threads are strictly for entertainment purposes only and should not be followed nor recommended by anyone.****

----------


## Narkissos

Condition is good.

-CNS

----------


## bbuilder

Work on bringing up your back and posing.

Lookin good otherwise.

----------


## jackjackson

Also agree on the posing and the back area.

----------


## thunderin

> Condition is good.
> 
> -CNS


Thank you, I know I can trust you.




> Work on bringing up your back and posing.
> 
> Lookin good otherwise.


Thanks, consider it done.




> Also agree on the posing and the back area.


Will do.

****Thunderin is a fictional character, and I am simply his alter-ego. We do not condone nor promote the use of any illegal substances anywhere. This and all Thunderin threads are strictly for entertainment purposes only and should not be followed nor recommended by anyone.****

----------


## ...aydn...

you look like this dude i know at my gym. same posing style everything lol, cept the dude at my gym is natty, a lil smaller but yea.

----------

